
Show HN: Booz Club – Real-Time alcohol inventories of local ma and pa stores - dpolaske
http://www.booz.club/
======
realalexhomer
Really cool idea.

Would you care to describe how this works? Where is your data coming from? How
do calls work and what kind of response do you get?

~~~
adrenalinerush6
Yes please explain. you're not literally making phone calls are you!?

